# News 11/3



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Draft and Training Camp Rosters Complete

*NEW YORK, NOV. 1, 2007 - The Colorado 14ers used the first overall selection in the 2007 D-League draft to choose five-year NBA veteran Eddie Gill who's played with New Jersey, Memphis, Portland and Indiana. "It's an absolute honor to be the first overall selection in the draft," said Gill. "I think it's going to be a great opportunity and a great fit for me as well as the Colorado 14ers."

Carlos Powell who played with Golden State's summer League squad and was cut by the Warriors during the preseason was the second pick in the draft, taken by the Dakota Wizards. 

The Albuquerque Thunderbirds then selected 34 year-old Darvin Ham, a veteran of eight NBA seasons and a member of the 2004 championship winning Detroit Pistons. Jelani McCoy who played for the Los Angeles Lakers during the 2001-02 season returns to L.A. as the D-Fenders selected the seven year NBA veteran with the eighth overall pick.

Former NBA players Jamison Brewer, Adam Harrington and Robert Whaley all were tabbed in the second round. 

The ten players selected by each team in the draft will combine with the six to seven players already assigned via allocation, local tryouts or players returning from the previous season. The rosters for each of the 14 teams will be cut to 12 players on Nov. 14. Final 10-man rosters must be set by Nov. 21.

Each team will play one preseason game between Nov. 15 and 20 before the D-League regular season tips off on Nov. 23. 

The first round selections were:
1) Colorado 14ers - Eddie Gill
2)	Dakota Wizards - Carlos Powell
3)	Albuquerque Thunderbirds - Darvin Ham
4)	Idaho Stampede - Jamaal Tatum
5)	Rio Grande Valley Vipers - C.J. Watson
6)	Sioux Falls Skyforce - Nik Caner-Medley
7)	Fort Wayne Mad Ants - Larry Turner
8)	Los Angeles D-Fenders - Jelani McCoy
9)	Anaheim Arsenal - Kedrick Brown
10)	Utah Flash - Kevin Kruger
11)	Tulsa 66ers - Glen McGowan
12)	Austin Toros - Kevin Pittsnogle
13)	Bakersfield Jam - forfeited
14)	Iowa Energy - Dwayne Mitchell

With the completion of the draft, each teams training camp roster is set. The rosters are:

Albuquerque Thunderbirds:
Darvin Ham
Daniel Horton
James Smith
Tiras Wade
Ejike Ugboaja
Ali Berdiel
Josh Gross 
Michael Adams
Ramon Dyer
Tim Smith
Serge Angounou
Steven Barber
Kristopher Collins
Harry Good
Elijah Ingram
Jackson Marlow
Abdul Mills

Anaheim Arsenal:
Kedrick Brown
Ivan Johnson
Anthony Harris
Derrick Franklin
Tyrone Anderson
B.J. Walker
Clarence Sanders
Marquis Webb
Lorenzo Williams
Bruce Brown
Guillermo Diaz
Noel Felix
Bryson McKenzie
Steven Smith
Lodrick Stewart
Jamaal Thomas
Davin White

Austin Toros:
Kevin Pittsnogle
Caldwell Johnson
Melvin Council
Levi Stukes
Ashanti Cook
Brad Stricker
Daryl Dorsey
Joseph Works
Timothy Bush
Ronald Blackshear
Justin Bowen
Eric Dawson
Patrick Fields
Anthony Fuqua
Keith Langford
Kenton Paulino
Marcus Williams

Bakersfield Jam:
Jamison Brewer
James Peters
Brian Wethers
Donell Williams
Jason Harris
O'Neal Mims
Richard Andrews
Lemar Gayle
George Williams
Anthony Wilkins
Brandon Bowman
Lorenzo Davis
Jovan Harris
Wayne Oliver
Roderick Riley
Yuta Tabuse

Colorado 14ers
Eddie Gill
Kelly Whitney
Julian Sensley
Brandon Dean
Damien Lolar
Tyronne Beale
Marcus Saunders
Lou White
Chad Bell
Antonio Griffin
Elton Brown
Mo Charlo
Terrance Crawford
Chuck Davis
Kaniel Dickens
Brian Greene
Eric Osmundson

Dakota Wizards:
Carlos Powell
David Palmer
Kibwe Trim
Blake Ahearn
Aristide Sawadogo
Armein Kirkland
Wil Frisby
Donta Richardson 
Perrin Johnson
Tony Gipson
Maurice Baker
David Bell
Rod Benson
Johnathan Burris
Dontell Jefferson
Kevin Lyde

Fort Wayne Mad Ants:
Larry Turner
Lukasz Obrzut
Cory Minnifield
Shagari Alleyne
Julius Ashby
Frank Richards
Ron Howard
Nate Gerwig
Anthony Kyle
Casey Love
Justin Cage
Earl Calloway
Sammy Mejia
Jeremy Richardson
Walker Russell
Eric Smith
Roderick Wilmont

Idaho Stampede
Jamaal Tatum
Brent Petway
Ricky Woods
Marcus Campbell
Martin Samarco
Jason Ellis
Dwuan Rice
Tim Jennings
Marlon London
Derrick Stevens
Lance Allred
Roberto Bergersen
Dalron Johnson
Randy Livingston
Ricky Sanchez
Ernest Scott
Cory Violette

Iowa Energy:
Dwayne Mitchell
Jahsha Bluntt
Nick Lewis
Rob Summers
Alfred Neale
Fabrico Vay
Mike Efevberha
James Beasley
Ian Young
Larry House
Deji Akindele
DeAnthony Bowden
Keith Gayden
Jeff Horner
Doug Thomas
Luke Whitehead
Nedu Onyeuku

Los Angeles D-Fenders:
Jelani McCoy
Robert Whaley
Marcus White
Abdoulaye N'Diaye
Cecil Brown
Darren Cooper
Martane Freeman
Forrest Fisher
Ivan Jenkins
Damond Williams
Sean Banks
Brian Chase
Errick Craven
Devin Green
Brian Morrison
Andre Patterson
Wendell White

Rio Grande Valley Vipers:
C.J. Watson
Quin Humphrey
John Davis
Rob Griffin
Jason Clark
Jesse Smith
Royce Parran
Craig Winder
Derrick Allen
John Bunch
Stanley Asumnu
Kevin Bookout
Jarred Merrill
Gabe Muoneke
Trent Strickland
Kenny Taylor
Quannas White

Sioux Falls Skyforce:
Nik Caner-Medley
Carl Elliot
Jason Klotz
Evan Burns
JC Mathis
Ronald Allen
Milone Clark
Michael Joiner
Sammy Monroe
Fred Robinson
David Bailey
Marcus Bailey
Ben Jacobsen
Elton Nesbitt
Antywane Robinson
Derrick Wimmer

Tulsa 66ers:
Glen McGowan
Adam Harrington
Dwight Brewington
DeAndre Rice
Keith Closs
Michael Peeples
Rashid Byrd
Abe Badmus
Schea Cotton
Dwight Jones
Mustafa Al-Sayyed
Chris Ellis
Jason Fontenet
Mike Hall
Jeremy Kelly
Scott Merritt

Utah Flash:
Kevin Kruger
Michael Cuffee
Aleksandar Ugrinoski
Lamar Rice
Ismail Muhammad
Trayvon Lathan
Andre Ingram
Dwayne Shackleford
Garry Hill-Thomas
Tyree Jones
Steven Barnes
Jeff Hagen
Brian Hamilton
Brian Jackson
Kevin Johnson
James Lang
John Millsap​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Utah Flash Take Kruger with First Draft Selection*










OREM, Utah, Nov. 1, 2007 - The expansion Utah Flash used the first selection (10th overall) in its inaugural NBA Development League Draft to take former UNLV point guard Kevin Kruger. 
The 6-2, 185-pound Kruger was the final player released in this year's Orlando Magic training camp after averaging 13.5 points, a Mountain West Conference leading 5.1 assists and 2.6 rebounds as a senior at UNLV. Swing player Michael Cuffee of Middle Tennessee State was the second player taken by the Flash (19th overall), followed by guard Aleksander Ugrinoski (38th overall) from Southern Illinois.

Cuffee played for the Oklahoma Storm in the USBL this past summer, averaging 15.6 points and 3.6 rebounds. He has also played professionally in Finland and Denmark. Urgrinoski has played professionally in Austria and his native Croatia. He played in 2007 Nike World Hoop Summit as a member of the World Select Team. 

"Our first pick couldn't have worked out better for us. Kevin is a solid player, a player who knows the game inside-out and makes his teammates better," Flash general manager David Fredman said. "We came into the draft wanting to get more athletic, and I believe we accomplished that with the players we selected."

Rounding out Utah's draft were forward Lamar Rice (4th round, 47th overall), forward Isma'il Muhammad (5th round, 66th overall), forward Trayvon Lathan (6th round, 75th overall), guard Andre Ingram (7th round, 99th overall), guard Dwayne Shackleford (8th round, 103rd overall), guard Garry Hill-Thomas (9th round, 122nd overall) and guard Tyree Jones (10th round, 131st overall).

The 10 players selected in the draft will join centers James Lang (6-10, 285, Central Park Christian High School) and Jeff Hagen (7-0, 270, Minnesota), forwards Brian Jackson (6-9, 245, Oregon State) and Butter Johnson (6-8, 215, Charlotte), who were selected in the D-League Expansion Draft in September. Also invited to training camp are forwards John Milsap (6-6, 220, Texas-San Antonio) and Brian Hamilton (6-6, 193, Louisiana-Lafayette) from the Flash open tryout, as well as allocated point guard Steven Barnes ( 5-10, 160, Southern Utah).

Following are the round-by-round selections for the Flash in the 2007 NBA D-League Draft:

Rd Pick Player Pos Ht Wt College
1 10 Kevin Kruger PG 6-2 185 UNLV
2 19 Michael Cuffee G/F 6-5 200 Middle Tennessee State
3 38 Aleksander Ugrinoski PG 6-4 195 Southern Illinois/Croatia
4 47 Lamar Rice F 6-7 210 Georgetown (Ky.)
5 66 Isma'il Muhammad F 6-6 228 Georgia Tech
6 75 Trayvon Lathan F 6-6 200 Chowan
7 99 Andre Ingram G 6-3 190 American
8 103 Dwayne Shackleford G 5-10 185 Southern California
9 122 Garry Hill-Thomas G 6-4 200 Nevada
10 131 Tyree Jones G 5-11 175 Eastern Oregon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Make Jelani McCoy First Round Pick*










EL SEGUNDO, CA - The Los Angeles D-Fenders selected Jelani McCoy with the 8th overall selection in the 2007 D-League Draft, Thursday night. 
McCoy, a seven year NBA Veteran has played with five teams in the NBA from 1998-99 to 2004-05, including a stint in the 2001-02 season with the Los Angeles Lakers, averaging 1.2 points and 1.2 rebounds in 21 games. Selected by the Sonics in the second round (33rd pick overall) of the 1998 NBA Draft. Ranks as UCLA's all-time leader in field goal percentage (.694) and blocked shots (188). Most recently he participated in NBA training camp with the Denver Nuggets in the fall of 2007.

"(Jelani) is an experienced inside player and we didn't really have any of them, we were pretty bare," said D-Fenders Head Coach Dan Panaggio. "He gives us a center."

Rounding out the D-Fenders 2007 draft selections include NBA vet Robert Whaley (Walsh), Marcus White (Purdue), Abdoulaye N'Diaye (USC), Cecil Brown (UC Santa Barbara), Darren Cooper (Portland), Martane Freeman (Colorado), Forrest Fisher (John Brown), Ivan Jenkins (Lambuth) and Damond Williams (McNeese State). 

"I think we had a really good overall draft." Panaggio said. "We were short on big guys and we were able to pick up Robert Whaley who is an NBA experienced player, as well as Jelani."

D-Fenders 2007 draft results: 
Pick Name Position Height Weight College
8 Jelani McCoy F/C 6'10" 245 UCLA
21 Robert Whaley C 6'10" 265 Walsh (Ohio)
36 Marcus White F 6'8" 215 Purdue
49 Abdoulaye N'Diaye C 6'11" 220 USC
64 Cecil Brown G 6'4" 190 UC Santa Barbara
77 Darren Cooper G 6'3" 190 Portland
92 Martane Freeman F 6'7" 200 Colorado
105 Forrest Fisher G 6'4" 190 John Brown
120 Ivan Jenkins G 5'11" 160 Lambuth
133 Damond Williams F 6'6" 210 McNeese State 

The D-Fenders tip off their second season in the NBA Development League on Sunday, November 25 at 2:30 p.m. when they host the Utah Flash at STAPLES Center. Having a Lakers ticket for a STAPLES Center home game is also your ticket to a lower level seat for the D-Fenders game that same day. For ticket information call (310) 426-6031.

The NBA Development League (D-League) is made up of fourteen (14) teams for the 2007-08 season. Teams include the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (NM), Anaheim Arsenal (CA), Austin Toros (TX), Bakersfield Jam (CA), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield, CO), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, ND), Idaho Stampede (Boise, ID), Los Angeles D-Fenders (CA), Sioux Falls Skyforce (SD) and Tulsa 66ers (OK). Expansion teams include the Utah Flash (Orem, UT), the Rio Grande Valley Vipers (Hidalgo, TX), Fort Wayne Mad Ants (IN) and the Iowa Energy (Des Moines, IA).

Established to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information about the D-Fenders please visit www.d-fenders.com and for more information about the NBA Development League visit www.d-league.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa 66ers Complete 2007 NBA D-League Draft*










TULSA, Okla., November 1, 2007 - The Tulsa 66ers selected 6-9, 230 pound forward Glen McGowen with the team's first round pick in the 2007 National Basketball Association Development League draft. McGowen started the 2006-07 season with Galatsaray Cafecrown Istanbul in Turkey, averaging 6.2 points and 3.4 rebounds in five games. He moved on to play with Telindus BC Oostende in Belgium, averaging 8.1 points and 2.1 rebounds in 17 games and participated in NBA summer league with the Philadelphia 76ers in 2006. McGowen was originally an early entry candidate for the 2002 NBA Draft before withdrawing his name from consideration. 

He earned All-West Coast Conference honors his junior and senior seasons at Pepperdine University and finished his collegiate career as the 17th all-time leading scorer in school history with 1,314 points. McGowen was granted a medical red-shirt after missing all but one game of the 2002-03 season due to recovery from knee surgery and Thoracic Outlet Syndrome, a blood clot in his left arm. He underwent multiple surgeries to dissolve the clot, including the removal of the top rib on each side of his body to relieve the compression of nerves and blood vessels.
"Glen is a scoring post player, both inside and out," said Tulsa 66ers head coach Joey Meyer. "He's played professionally and can be considered a veteran. We really need the experience, especially in a post player."
In the second round, the 66ers selected former Auburn standout Adam Harrington. The 6-5, 200 pound guard finished his collegiate career after playing his freshman year at North Carolina State. Harrington sat out the 1999-2000 season at Auburn under NCAA transfer rules. He earned Third Team All-SEC honors as a sophomore and scored in double figures 15 times during his junior year. Harrington scored a total of 1,136 points as a collegian. 
Additional 2007 Tulsa 66ers draft selections include Dwight Brewington (Liberty), DeAndre Rice (Florida Atlantic), Keith Closs (Central Connecticut State), Michael Peoples (Fairleigh Dickinson), Rashid Byrd (Eastern Oklahoma JC), Abe Badmus (Bucknell), Schea Cotton (Alabama), Dwight Jones (Houston Baptist).
"You never know how the draft picks will work together until training camp," said Meyer. "We have some young players that will have to learn the adjustment from college to pro, but it is going to be a very talented group. I'm very pleased with the selections Coach Swinson and I made tonight and look forward to an exciting season here in Tulsa."
Complete 2007 draft results for the 66ers are as follows:

Name Position Height Weight College 
Glen McGowan F 6-9 230 Pepperdine
Adam Harrington G 6-5 200 Auburn
Dwight Brewington G 6-5 190 Liberty
DeAndre Rice G 6-3 200 Florida Atlantic
Keith Closs C 7-2 215 Central Conn. St.
Michael Peoples G/F 6-7 211 Fairleigh Dickinson
Rashid Byrd C 7-1 240 Eastern Okla. JC
Abe Badmus G 5-11 175 Bucknell
Schea Cotton G 6-6 215 Alabama
Dwight Jones G 6-2 180 Houston Baptist 

Training camp will begin November 10. All D-League teams will trim their roster to 12 players by November 14 and announce final roster cuts to 10 players by November 21. 

The Tulsa 66ers tip off their third season on Friday, Nov. 30 against the Colorado 14ers. Tipoff is slated for 7 p.m. at the Expo Square Pavilion. Nineteen of the 66ers' 24 home games will be held on weekends, allowing Tulsa families the opportunity to see professional basketball when it best fits their schedules. For ticket information, log on to tulsa66ers.com or call the ticket office at (918) 585-8444.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Take Colorado Native Gill Number One Overall, Add Nine More in 2007*










DENVER, November 1 - The Colorado 14ers selected 10 players in the NBA Development League Draft on Thursday night, including point guard Eddie Gill with the top overall pick. Gill is from Overland High School in Aurora, Colorado, and has five years of NBA experience. 
Colorado also added nine more players in the 10 round draft. Forward Kelly Whitney, forward Julian Sensley, guard Brandon Dean, and guard Damien Lolar were added in rounds two through five. The 14ers rounded out their second ever draft class by selecting forward Tyronne Beale, center Marcus Saunders, point guard Lou White, center Chad Bell, and forward Antonio Griffin in rounds six through ten.

"This was a different type of draft since we were always waiting through 27 picks to make two picks," said 14ers Head Coach Joe Wolf. "It was nice to get Eddie Gill, an experienced NBA veteran from Colorado with our first pick."

Gill played for Dynamo Moscow in the Russian League last season after spending the previous five years in the NBA. He was in the New Jersey Nets training camp this pre-season, and has spent time with the Nets, Indiana Pacers, Portland TrailBlazers, and Memphis Grizzlies since entering the league in 2000 out of Weber State. In five NBA seasons Gill averaged 3.1 points and 1.1 assists in 167 games.

Whitney is a 6-8 power forward out of Seton Hall University. The rookie was a Second Team All-Big East performer in his senior season in 2006. He finished his college career as the Pirates 16th all-time leading scorer and the eighth leading rebounder in school history. 

Sensley spent last season playing in Spain and Italy after being drafted by the 14ers in the fourth round of the 2006 D-League Draft. He was a First Team All-WAC performer as a senior in 2006 at Hawaii, and is the schools ninth all-time leading scorer.

Dean played with the Arkansas RimRockers in the D-League last season, averaging 10.2 points and 4.7 assists in 46 games.

Lolar is a rookie guard from West Texas A&M who earned MVP Honors in the Lone Star Conference and was selected as an NABC Division II All-American in 2007.

Beale also enters his rookie season in the D-League after averaging 21.6 points and 8.3 rebounds in his senior campaign at Bowie State.

Saunders enters his first pro season after being selected to as one of the 30 winners of the MILLER LITE GO PRO CHALLENGE. The 6-8 post man was invited to the NBA Development League Pre-Draft Camp in Arlington, Tx. this summer to be evaluated by D-League scouts. 

White will be reunited with his former head coach after playing for Joe Wolf with the Idaho Stampede. The coach says the 6-5 point guard is "exceptional at pushing the pace and finding his teammates in transition".

Bell is a 6'11" center who returns to the 14ers after playing the final four games of the year with Colorado last season. He also played in 36 games with Arkansas, Sioux Falls, and Idaho in the D-League last year.

Griffin enters his first season in the D-League after playing three games in the USBL as a rookie last season. The 6'5 guard finished his college career at Cal-State Bakersfield averaging 14.7 points per game in 2006.

COLORADO 14ERS 2007 DRAFT

HT. WT. POSITION
1. Eddie Gill 6-0 183 Guard
2. Kelly Whitney 6-8 240 Forward
3. Julian Sensley 6-9 235 Forward
4. Brandon Dean 6-2 200 Guard
5. Damien Lolar 6-4 220 Guard/Forward
6. Tyronne Beale 6-8 220 Forward
7. Marcus Saunders 6-8 220 Forward/Center
8. Lou White 6-5 205 Guard
9. Chad Bell 6-11 280 Center
10. Antonio Griffin 6-5 200 Forward

The 14ers are entering their second season after winning the D-League Western Division Post-Season Championship in 2007. The 14ers 24 game home schedule tips off on the NBA Development League opening night of Friday, November 23 at the Broomfield Event Center against the Anaheim Arsenal at 7:05 p.m.

For more information on the 2007-2008 14ers schedule and team, log on to www.14ershoops.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Strong Draft Sets Tone For Arsenal Training Camp*










Anaheim, Calif., November 1, 2007-The Anaheim Arsenal selected Kedrick Brown with the ninth overall pick in the 2007 NBA Development League Draft on Thursday. Brown was selected after his sophomore season by the Boston Celtics in the first round (11th pick overall) of the 2001 NBA Draft. In 21 games with Boston, he averaged 5.2 points and 3.2 rebounds in 19.4 minutes a contest. Brown's NBA career highs are 18 points (vs. New Jersey in 2003-04) and ten rebounds (at Milwaukee in 2002-03). 
Kedrick Brown's college highlights include earning NJCAA First Team All-American honors as a sophomore. Brown was also named First Team Panhandle Conference his freshman and sophomore years. Kedrick Brown helped lead Okaloosa-Walton to a 55-10 record during his two seasons, with a sixth place finish in the NJCAA Tournament his sophomore year.

After the Draft, Head Coach Reggie Geary stated, "As a coaching staff and a team we are very satisfied with our selection of Kedrick Brown in the first round. When you have the opportunity acquire an NBA lottery pick like Kedrick, you have to be happy." Coach Geary added, "Kedrick realizes this opportunity with the Arsenal is all about business and with his hard work he can be a valuable member of our team."

With the 20th overall pick in the second round, the Arsenal selected center/forward Ivan Johnson from Cal State San Bernardino. Johnson earned First Team All-CCAA honors as a senior. He was also named Second Team All-West Region by the NABC. Ivan Johnson finished his collegiate career at Cal State San Bernardino after playing one season each at Cisco Junior College in Texas, Los Angeles Southwest Junior College, and the University of Oregon. The Arsenal selected 6-foot-2 point guard Anthony Harris from the University of Miami with the 37th overall pick in the third round. Harris finished his collegiate career as Miami's sixth all-time leader in assists (330) and started 77 of 106 career games.

"We were surprised at how many good players were available toward the end of the draft. Normally, you don't see that level of talent that far into a draft. With the amount of quality players we drafted today, we expect some fierce competition in training camp", Dean Murray, Arsenal Assistant Coach, stated on Thursday night. 

After the draft, players will attend training camp with their teams, which typically begin in the second week of November. The ten drafted players will join returning players, signed players from the Expansion Draft, and possibly one player who is invited to camp from Open Tryouts in a bid to make the opening night roster.

The draft is "serpentine" or "snaked" which means the order was reversed in each of the ten rounds. For example, after picking 9th, Anaheim's next selections were the 20th and 37th overall.

Entering its seventh season, the NBA Development League, the NBA's minor league established to develop talent across all disciplines for the NBA, has relocated its headquarters from Greenville, S.C. to New York City. The move provides the D-League with direct access to the support and resources of the NBA and WNBA. During the 2006-07 season 19 NBA teams assigned 24 players to D-League rosters and 14 NBA teams called-up 16 players ('Gatorade Call-ups'). In addition to players, the D-League has also provided the training ground for every referee hired by the NBA since 2002, and this season the first former D-League coach will lead an NBA team as Sam Vincent takes over the reigns with the Charlotte Bobcats.

The Arsenal season tips off at home on November 24 against the Utah Flash at 7:30PM at the Arena at the Anaheim Convention Center. Arsenal 2007-2008 season tickets are on sale now and can be purchased by calling the Arsenal Ticket Office at (714)635-BALL.

Following are the complete 2007 NBA D-League draft results for the Anaheim Arsenal:

Rd Name Pos Ht College 
1. Kedrick Brown F 6-7 Okaloosa-Walton CC 
2. Ivan Johnson F 6-8 Cal State San Bernardino 
3. Anthony Harris G 6-2 Miami (Fla.) 
4. Derrick Franklin C 6-11 Columbus State
5. Tyrone Anderson F 6-4 Concord (W.Va.)
6. B.J Walker C/F 6-10 Oklahoma City
7. Clarence Sanders G 6-1 Mississippi
8. Marquis Webb G 6-5 Rutgers
9. Lorenzo Williams PG 6-1 Rice
10. Bruce Brown C 6-9 Hampton


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce look to training camp following draft*










Sioux Falls, S.D. (November 1, 2007) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce selected Nik Caner-Medley, a 6-foot-8, 230-pound forward from the University of Maryland, with the sixth overall selection in the 2007 NBA Development League Draft. 
Caner-Medley was most recently in training camp with the Sacramento Kings and played in Germany last season. He earned Third Team All-ACC honors his junior (16.0 ppg, 6.2 rpg) and senior (15.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg) seasons with the Terrapins.

"Nik plays extremely hard on offense and defense," said Head Coach Nate Tibbetts. "We expect him to bring a lot of toughness to our team."

Following is the list of players selected by the Skyforce in the 2007 D-League Draft:

Rd Pick Name Pos Ht Wt From 
1 6 Nik Caner-Medley F 6-8 230 Maryland
2 23 Carl Elliot G 6-4 220 George Washington
3 34 Jason Klotz C 6-9 245 Texas
4 51 Evan Burns F 6-8 220 San Diego State
5 62 J.C. Mathis F 6-8 235 Michigan 
6 79 Ronald Allen C 6-10 237 Cincinnati
7 90 Milone Clark G 6-4 215 Tennessee Tech
8 107 Michael Joiner F 6-7 230 Florida State
9 118 Sammy Monroe F 6-6 205 Newberry
10 135 Fred Robinson F 6-5 215 Colorado State

The 10 players selected by the Skyforce will arrive in Sioux Falls late next week as training camp is scheduled to begin on Sunday, Nov. 11. Teams are allowed to invite a maximum of 17 players to training camp which consists of 10 players selected in the 2007 D-League Draft and any combination of seven players who qualify as returning players for a respective returning team, or were selected by the team in the 2007 D-League Expansion Draft for a respective expansion team; qualify as allocation players for the respective team, or are successful local player tryout participants for the respective team. Coaches will submit a final roster of 10 players on Wednesday, Nov. 21 as the 2007-08 D-League regular season tips off on Friday, Nov. 23 with five games.

Season tickets are now on sale for the 2007-08 season. Discounts and benefits are also available for groups of 10 or more. The home opener is set for Saturday, Nov. 24 against the Tulsa 66ers and the first 500 kids will receive a free Skyforce Jersey courtesy of MetaBank. Single game tickets will go on sale on Friday, Nov. 2 at 10 a.m. For information please contact a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Idaho Grabs Guard Jamaal Tatum With First Round Pick*










BOISE, Idaho (November 1, 2007) - Your Idaho Stampede utilized their first round pick (fourth overall) in the 2007 NBA Development League Draft to select former Southern Illinois Saluki and rookie Jamaal Tatum. 
The 6-2, 175 pound guard was one of the final players released in this year's Atlanta Hawks training camp, after averaging 15.2 points, 3.0 rebounds and 2.4 assists per game in his senior season. In the second round, Idaho selected rookie forward Brent Petway out of Michigan. Petway was undrafted in this season's NBA draft, and was released from the Portland Trail Blazers training camp this fall. The 6-7, 225 lbs swingman was runner-up in the 2007 College Slam Dunk contest held during the Final Four.

"We are really excited about the young talent that we were able to get in this year's draft to go along with the guys we have coming back," said Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates. "We are also excited about the quality of people we have coming to Boise this season. Coach Lopes and Coach Beach did a phenomenal job and should take all of the credit for building this team."

Rounding out Idaho's remaining eight picks was 2005-06 Southland Conference Player of the Year Ricky Woods (3rd rd., 32nd overall), center Marcus Campbell (4th rd., 53rd overall), rookie guard Martin Samarco (5th rd., 60th overall), forward Jason Ellis (6th rd., 81st overall), guard Dwuan Rice (7th rd., 88th overall), two-time Atlantic Sun Conference Defensive Player of the Year guard Tim Jennings (8th rd., 109th overall), guard Marlon London (9th rd., 116th overall), and guard Derrick Stevens (10th rd., 137th overall).

The ten players selected by the Stampede in the 2007 NBA Development League Draft will join the seven players already making the trip to Boise for Training Camp, including returning players from the 2006-07 squad, such as D-League MVP Randy Livingston (6-4, 209, Louisiana State), forward Ricky Sanchez (6-11, 220, IMG Academy), center Lance Allred (6-10, 240, Weber State), and forward Delron Johnson (6-9, 215, Nevada-Las Vegas). Forward Ernest Scott (6-7, 215, Valdosta State) is also invited to Training Camp from the Stampede open tryout in October, as well as allocated players forward Cory Violette (6-8, 265, Gonzaga) and guard Roberto Bergersen (6-6, 202, Boise State).

Round Pick Player Position Ht. Wt. College
1 4 Jamaal Tatum G 6-2 175 Southern Illinois
2 25 Brent Petway F 6-7 225 Michigan
3 32 Ricky Woods G 6-6 210 SE Louisiana
4 53 Marcus Campbell C 7-0 265 Mississippi
5 60 Martin Samarco G 6-3 215 Bowling Green
6 81 Jason Ellis F 6-7 200 Boise State
7 88 Dwuan Rice G 5-11 165 Cal. St. - Bakersfield
8 109 Tim Jennings G 6-3 190 Gardner-Webb
9 116 Marlon London G/F 6-5 200 DePaul
10 137 Derrick Stevens G 5-11 180 Colorado St.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam Training Camp Roster Set*










(Bakersfield, Calif., Nov. 2, 2007) - Following the conclusion of Thursday's draft, the roster for the Bakersfield Jam's training camp is now set at 16 players. The roster includes three returning players from last year's team, the 10 draft picks from Thursday's NBA Development League draft, including two from Cal State Bakersfield standouts, and three players selected from the Jam tryouts in October. The 16 players do not include any players that will be assigned to the Jam by their NBA affiliates, the Golden State Warriors and Sacramento Kings. 
"I think we're better in every area than last year heading into the season," says Jim Harrick, head coach of the Jam. "We wanted to be more athletic at every position and without question we accomplished that. In addition, with the potential assignment players from our affiliates, we expect to get off to a strong start."

Returning for the Jam is forward Brandon Bowman, center Roderick Riley and guard Yuta Tabuse. Bowman appeared in 43 games with the club last year, appearing in 43 games, 29 of them starts, averaging 11.4 ppg and 5.7 rpg. Riley returns as the only Jam player to appear in all 50 games last season, 14 of them starts. The 6'11" big man averaged 5.8 ppg and 4.9 ppg, ending the season on a high note by posting 20 points and 18 rebounds in the Jam's last game. Tabuse, a Jam fan favorite who is the only Japanese-born player to appear in the NBA, appeared in 43 games for the Jam, ranking third on the team in assists while averaging just over six points per game.

The Jam's first selection in the draft was Jamison Brewer, a 6'4" guard from Auburn University who played with the Indiana Pacers and New York Knicks during a five-year NBA career. The Jam also selected former Cal guard Brian Wethers, a 6'4" shooting guard who was the MVP of the Australian National Basketball League two years ago, and former UNLV forward James Peters, an athletic 6'9" forward.

The draft also featured the Jam selecting two former Cal State Bakersfield standouts, Zeke Andrews and Lemar Gayle. Andrews was a fan favorite among Roadrunner fans for his intensity and work ethic while Gayle was Cal State's top scorer during his career.

A complete training camp roster is as follows:

Name/Position College Height Weight
Brandon Bowman/F Georgetown 6'9" 225
Lorenzo Davis Fort Valley State 6'10" 220
Jovan Harris/ University of San Francisco 6'4" 185
Wayne Oliver Cameron University 6'7" 225
Roderick Riley/C Prairie View A&M 6'11" 280
Yuta Tabuse/G BYU/Hawaii 5'9" 165
Richard Andrews/G Cal State Bakersfield 6'3" 200
Jamison Brewer/G Auburn University 6'4" 180
Lemar Gayle/F Cal State Bakersfield 6'5" 210
Jason Harris/G Sacramento State 6'4" 220
O'Neal Mims/F Angelo State 6'10" 230
James Peters/F UNLV 6'8" 225
Brian Wethers/G California 6"4" 215
Anthony Wilkins/F Kent 6'7" 220
George Williams/F Houston 6'8" 215
Donell Williams/G Fayetteville State 6'3" 190 


The Bakersfield Jam, members of the NBA D-League, play their home games at Rabobank Arena and offer the Bakersfield community a top-tier professional sports team at affordable prices. The 2006-7 Jam roster featured eight players with NBA experience and the organization is committed to providing Bakersfield with the best family entertainment option. For season ticket or group information, please contact the Jam offices at 716-4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce Announces Training Camp Roster*










Sioux Falls, S.D. (November 2, 2007) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today their roster for training camp which is set to begin on Sunday, Nov. 11 in the D-League's 14 markets. The training camp roster includes the 10 players selected in the 2007 D-League Draft, two returning players (Nesbitt, Robinson) from last season, three allocation players (D. Bailey, M. Bailey, Jacobsen) and a local tryout invitee (Wimmer). 
"We are excited about our roster and are looking forward to the start of training camp," said head coach Nate Tibbetts. "They are all eager to arrive in Sioux Falls and we expect a competitive camp."

Following is the list of players that will report to training camp:

Name Pos Ht. Wt. From
Ronald Allen C 6-10 237 Cincinnati
David Bailey G 5-10 165 Loyola-Chicago
Marcus Bailey G 6-5 190 Wyoming
Evan Burns F 6-8 220 San Diego State
Nik Caner-Medley F 6-8 230 Maryland
Milone Clark G 6-4 215 Tennessee Tech
Carl Elliot G 6-4 220 George Washington
Ben Jacobsen G 6-3 205 Northern Iowa
Michael Joiner F 6-7 230 Florida State
Jason Klotz C 6-9 245 Texas
J.C. Mathis F 6-8 235 Michigan
Sammy Monroe F 6-6 205 Newberry
Elton Nesbitt G 5-9 165 Georgia Southern
Antywane Robinson F 6-8 220 Temple
Fred Robinson F 6-5 215 Colorado State
Derrick Wimmer G 6-3 175 Wisconsin-Milwaukee

Season tickets are now on sale for the 2007-08 season. Discounts and benefits are also available for groups of 10 or more. The home opener is set for Saturday, Nov. 24 against the Tulsa 66ers and the first 500 kids will receive a free Skyforce Jersey courtesy of MetaBank. Single game tickets are now on sale. For information please contact a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*14ers Return Four, Bring Three Local Products to Camp*










DENVER, November 2 - The Colorado 14ers announced today the 17 man roster for their 2007 training camp. Number one overall draft pick Eddie Gill and the nine other players selected in the D-League Draft last night will join four returning players from the 2007 Western Division Post-Season Championship team, two locally allocated players, and one local tryout invite. 
Forwards Elton Brown, Terrence Crawford, Mo Charlo, and guard Eric Osmundson will all be back in Broomfield for a second season. Colorado natives Kaniel Dickens and Brian Greene have also been designated as local allocation players by the NBA Development League, and guard Chuck Davis has been invited to training camp after participating in the 14ers local player tryouts. 

"We're excited to have four players returning from a team that reached the championship game last season," said 14ers Head Coach Joe Wolf. "We think that adding Kaniel, Brian, Chuck, and Eddie as our number one pick will give us a solid core capable of going on the road and winning, since 10 of our first 15 games will be away from home."

Brown was a D-League All-Star and First Team All D-League performer in helping lead Colorado to the D-League Finals last season. The 6-9 inside force averaged 18.4 points per game, and led the league in rebounding at 9.6 per game during the regular season. Brown then bettered those numbers with three consecutive double-double performances in the playoffs, averaging 25.3 points and 11.3 rebounds in the post-season.

Crawford also played a key role in Colorado's post-season run last year, averaging 12 points and 9.7 rebounds per game in the playoffs. At 6-6 and 230 pounds, he proved to be Colorado's most versatile player. He started 19 games in the regular season as the 14ers top defender, and averaged six points and 4.3 rebounds per game.

Charlo joined the 14ers for the final four games of the regular season and the playoffs last year. Mo averaged 4.8 points and 2.8 rebounds per game, and had a season high 16 points and nine rebounds in Colorado's playoff win over Albuquerque.

Osmundson was in the starting line-up for three of the first 25 games he played with the 14ers last season. The 6-5 rookie guard averaged 4.8 points and 1.9 rebounds per game before injuring his ankle on January 3 against Tulsa. Eric underwent surgery and missed the remainder of the season. 

Dickens is a Denver native whose basketball career has included stints with the Utah Jazz, New Jersey Nets, and Los Angeles Clippers in the NBA, as well as stops in the Continental Basketball Association, Russia, China, and the Euroleague. The former East High School Angel will be reunited with Coach Wolf, who after coaching him with the Idaho Stampede calls the 6-8 forward "a great person and a great player".

Greene is a 6-7 forward who played at Colorado State, and is a product of Horizon High School in Thornton, Colorado. He has competed in the EuroCup and averaged 16 points per game in the French League last season. Greene played for the New York Knicks in the NBA Las Vegas Summer League in 2006 and 2007.

Davis comes to training camp as the lone invitee from the 14ers local player tryouts. "I feel I just have to go out and prove myself," said the 6-3 guard out of Shippensburg University. "There are a lot of good guys in the D-League and I just want to go out there and do the things I do well so I can get looked at."

The complete 2007 training camp roster is below.

HT. WT. POSITION
Elton Brown 6-9 260 Forward
Terrence Crawford 6-6 230 Forward
Mo Charlo 6-7 210 Forward
Eric Osmundson 6-5 200 Guard
Kaniel Dickens 6-8 235 Forward
Brian Greene 6-7 230 Guard/Forward 
Eddie Gill 6-0 183 Guard
Kelly Whitney 6-8 240 Forward
Julian Sensley 6-9 235 Forward
Brandon Dean 6-2 200 Guard
Damien Lolar 6-4 220 Guard/Forward
Tyronne Beale 6-8 220 Forward
Marcus Saunders 6-8 220 Forward/Center
Lou White 6-5 205 Guard
Chad Bell 6-11 280 Center
Antonio Griffin 6-5 200 Forward

The 14ers are entering their second season after winning the D-League Western Division Post-Season Championship in 2007. Colorado's 24 game home schedule tips off on the NBA Development League opening night of Friday, November 23 at the Broomfield Event Center against the Anaheim Arsenal at 7:05 p.m.

For more information on the 2007-2008 14ers schedule and team, log on to www.14ershoops.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Select Pittsnogle With First Pick*










AUSTIN, TX November 2, 2007- The Austin Toros selected forward Kevin Pittsnogle with the 12th pick in the first round of the 2007 NBA D-League draft. Pittsnogle, a 6-11, 250 pound forward out of West Virginia, averaged 19.3 points and 5.5 rebounds and earned first team all-Big East honors as a senior. 
"We are very excited to have Kevin, he worked out for the Spurs when he came out of college," Austin Toros general manager Dell Demps said. "We were impressed with his ability to shoot the ball and his basketball IQ." 

In the second round, the Toros selected guard Carldell "Squeaky" Johnson with the 17th overall pick. Johnson, who played his collegiate basketball at the University of Alabama-Birmingham, was named the 2006 all-Conference USA defensive player of the year and first team all-conference. 

"Our fans are really going to fall in love with Squeaky," Demps said. "He brings energy, toughness and charisma that is very exciting to watch."

The Toros also selected Melvin Council (Robert Morris), Levi Stukes (Georgia), Ashanti Cook (Georgetown), Brad Stricker (Georgia State), Daryl Dorsey (Brevard Community College - Fla.), Joseph Works (Tarleton State), Tim Bush (Baylor) and Ronald Blackshear (Marshall). 

"We are very pleased to have filled what we perceived as some needs for our team and to hopefully have a very competitive camp," said Toros head coach Quin Snyder. "We think we will be able to put a good team on the floor as well."

Along with the selections from the draft, Toros return and allocated players include the following who will compete for a spot on the opening day roster: Justin Bowen (Illinois-Chicago), Anthony Fuqua (Texas-San Antonio), Eric Dawson (Midwestern State), Keith Langford (Kansas), Kenton Paulino (Texas), Marcus Williams (Arizona) and Patrick Fields (Baylor).

The Toros tip-off their third season in Austin on November 24 at 7 p.m. at the Austin Convention Center. For Toros ticket information, call the Toros office at (512) 236-8333 or visit austintoros.com.


----------

